# Local libtards again



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20180228/pennsylvania-semi-auto-ban-legislation-to-be-introduced

I already wrote my state representative and senator about opposing this. Bastards never go away. If you live in PA, make your positions known repeatedly by fax, email, mail, phone or in person. Do not leave it to others because indifference is deadly to freedom.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I've just sent an email to my rep, and demanded that he abide by his oath to protect and defend the Constitution.


----------

